# DinFormate anhand von tabelle darstellen



## sandy2738 (5. Okt 2014)

Hallo 
Ich habe eine hausaufgabe bekommmen indem ich eine tabelle erstellen muss welche folgend aussehen soll: 

DinFormate.         In mm,                  Enthalten in A0
A0.                       841 x 1189.           1 x
A1.                       594 x 841.             2 x
...
A9.                       37x 52.                  512x
A10.                      26 x 37.                1024 x



Leider weiss ich absolut nicht wie ich dies hinbekommen könnte würde mich auf eine lösung freuen

Danke


----------



## JavaMeister (5. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

danke, dass du eine Nachricht hier geschrieben hast, ich habe auch die Lösung hierfür.

Ich würde mich über Euros freuen.

Danke.


----------



## stg (5. Okt 2014)

```
public class DinFormate {
    public static void main(String ... args) {
        System.out.print("DinFormate. In mm, Enthalten in A0\nA0. 841 x 1189. 1 x\nA1. 594 x 841. 2 x\n...\nA9. 37x 52. 512x\nA10. 26 x 37. 1024 x");
    }
}
```

:meld:


----------



## sandy2738 (5. Okt 2014)

Danke


----------

